# Rouen traffic and road network



## Shockingdog (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi All
We haven’t been through Rouen for over eighteen months. The last time it was just a mass of road works and most of the road signs were coved by black plastic, the satnav and her in doors both had a hissy fit and it was a nightmare to navigate. Has anyone been that way recently ? and what’s the road system / traffic like at the moment ?
Thanks


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 8, 2018)

We passed through heading south last year - not that recent but more recent than you. It was ok. Heading south I always think one junction is a bit tricky on our satnav because the carriageway splits into three and it can look confusing on screen. Heading for Nonancourt, we now know to take the middle lane which then bends right and passes underneath the lane that was the one forking right if that makes sense. I also noted last time to follow the blue overhead signs. Which might help as long as you are also heading the same way lol!


----------



## fatboyfin (Feb 8, 2018)

*Rouen*

I come through on the evening of the 19th Dec it was bad due to the roadworks sat nav was a waste of time I had to find my own way out total chaos


----------



## kensowerby (Feb 8, 2018)

The route we use is as follows, through the tunnel and instead of going through the trading estates we set the satnav for Igoville, this then keeps you to the outskirts of rouen and onto the 6015 down to Louviers and onto the 154, also you pass the aire at Pont de L Arche, do the some on the return trip.
Used this route on the 2nd. Jan again on the 7th. jan and again on the 27th Jan this year, no problem and no road works.
Give it try, we found this route 17 years ago and havent found anything better.
Regards Ken


----------



## barryd (Feb 8, 2018)

I came through it end of October heading north and it was fine.  It seemed to have all changed from memory and was a quicker route but I was following the sat nav. Never saw any road works but clearly by the sound of it they are back.


----------



## Snapster (Feb 9, 2018)

We drove south through Rouen last week, no real problems till we got near the Segafredo factory on the D18e. One lane was closed but it only delayed us a few minutes.


----------



## big tom (Feb 9, 2018)

Sit on the satnav, through the tunnel take the third exit, at the T junction left and keep straight on.Evreux  Dreux  Chartres.Toll free.


----------

